# Justice Faez Isa: Supreme Court Created a Holy Cow



## Kompromat

Posting a must read thread on the shocking disregard for the rule of law by Supreme Court. They clearly are complicit and deliberately failed to prosecute a corrupt judge. Because it would've opened a can of worms for all of them. This is a dark day in the judicial history of Pakistan when sectional interests won, the nation lost.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387376120283111424

Reactions: Like Like:
16 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## hasan59

‏آج سپریم کورٹ کی کاروائی
رسیدیں کہاں ہے فائز عیسی اور سرینا عیسی: سپریم کورٹ
پہلے اپنی رسیدیں نکالو پھر ہم دیں گے: سرینا عیسی
آپکو باعزت بری کیا جاتا ہے: سپریم کورٹ کا فیصلہ‏ 
قاضی فائز عیسی پر جب ریفرنس دائر ہوا تھا۔تب اعتزاز احسن نے کاشف عباسی کےپروگرام میں کہا تھاکہ یہ سپریم کورٹ کبھی نہیں چاہئے گی کہ جسٹس فائز کا احتساب ہو کیوں کہ اگر یہ روایت چل پڑی تو پھر سب ججوں کا کچا چھٹا عوام کے سامنے آئے گا۔‏اور دیکھ لیں آج قاضی عیسی کے خلاف مقدمہ ختم ہو گیا۔
‏‎نہ منی ٹریل دی نہ کوئی حساب کتاب دیا۔۔صرف زبانی جمع خرچ سنایا۔جو ایف بی آر کمشنر کی رپورٹ تھی اسے بھی کیس کا حصہ نہیں بنایا! جس میں منی ٹریل موجود نہیں تھی۔۔وہ بھی معاف کردیا۔بیوی کے دو مختلف ناموں سے اکاونٹ ہیں! وہ بھی جائز قرار دیئے گئے۔۔
بیوی اپنے بیان بدلتی رہی۔ پہلے کہتی جائداد کی 50 فیصد پیسے دیے پھر کہا 100 فیصد دیے! 
دنیا کا انوکھا فیصلہ۔۔۔ثبوت سارے ملزم کے خلاف تھے لیکن ملزم پھر بھی سرخرو ہوگیا۔۔👇😏🤚🙄😡👇🥺
This is a historic judgment. This will give a carte blanch to Govt Servants to employ Wife as school teacher and get properties purchased by her in her children's name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Ruling clergy has a history of accusing people without evidence, where they eventually suffer humiliation in each of the case, it will not be wrong to state that they have proved them selves as humiliation proof.

Fact is, every day rise with new scandal involving corruption of ruling clergy. While, complicit and beneficiaries, fail to mention about loss of $billions Pakistan suffer on monthly basis, because of the criminal incompetence of ruling clergy, to say the least.

As per stats. current regime has hurt Pakistan most.... economically, socially, and as well hurt it's international perception.

As far Faiz Isa case is concerned, isn't he the same judge who issued verdict back in time, against the presently ruling party? From beginning, it appeared a usual case of vindication, which is characteristic of illegal ruling clergy.

What was the name of that IB chief, and what was the name of that FIA director who blew whistles on ruling clergy's role in using interior ministry in fabrication cases against critiques and honest civil servants.
What was that case of heroin transportation by Rana Sanaulla and public swearing of interior minister, back than!

Long list of evidence against regime can be prepared, but can any one tell, who was sent behind bars, for abducting election commission officials in recent by elections of Daska? Have no doubt, all world have seen that and every embassy have documented it and don't be surprised when Pakistan slip further down on some international index, in next role out.
Rest assure, it's just matter of time, when all these open and shut cases will be heard by courts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## HAIDER

After listening to Sadiq Jan's confrontation, Qazi's arrogant behavior shows a lot. But this judiciary is a pack of corrupts. All scot-free without giving their financial resources.


hasan59 said:


> ‏آج سپریم کورٹ کی کاروائی
> رسیدیں کہاں ہے فائز عیسی اور سرینا عیسی: سپریم کورٹ
> پہلے اپنی رسیدیں نکالو پھر ہم دیں گے: سرینا عیسی
> آپکو باعزت بری کیا جاتا ہے: سپریم کورٹ کا فیصلہ‏
> قاضی فائز عیسی پر جب ریفرنس دائر ہوا تھا۔تب اعتزاز احسن نے کاشف عباسی کےپروگرام میں کہا تھاکہ یہ سپریم کورٹ کبھی نہیں چاہئے گی کہ جسٹس فائز کا احتساب ہو کیوں کہ اگر یہ روایت چل پڑی تو پھر سب ججوں کا کچا چھٹا عوام کے سامنے آئے گا۔‏اور دیکھ لیں آج قاضی عیسی کے خلاف مقدمہ ختم ہو گیا۔
> ‏‎نہ منی ٹریل دی نہ کوئی حساب کتاب دیا۔۔صرف زبانی جمع خرچ سنایا۔جو ایف بی آر کمشنر کی رپورٹ تھی اسے بھی کیس کا حصہ نہیں بنایا! جس میں منی ٹریل موجود نہیں تھی۔۔وہ بھی معاف کردیا۔بیوی کے دو مختلف ناموں سے اکاونٹ ہیں! وہ بھی جائز قرار دیئے گئے۔۔
> بیوی اپنے بیان بدلتی رہی۔ پہلے کہتی جائداد کی 50 فیصد پیسے دیے پھر کہا 100 فیصد دیے!
> دنیا کا انوکھا فیصلہ۔۔۔ثبوت سارے ملزم کے خلاف تھے لیکن ملزم پھر بھی سرخرو ہوگیا۔۔👇😏🤚🙄😡👇🥺
> This is a historic judgment. This will give a carte blanch to Govt Servants to employ Wife as school teacher and get properties purchased by her in her children's name.


It is fact, Qazi challenges sitting judges who were hearing his case. It seems Qazi has some videos of the Supreme judge panels lol... A panel of 10 judges should volunteer and submit their financial records.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

*جو کتوں والی سرینا عیسی نے ججوں کے ساتھ کی ہے اگر کوئی وزیراعظم یا صرد بھی کرتا تو آج جیل میں پڑا ہوتا *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## H!TchHiker

So , SC majority judges are unable to interpret the law and our PDF members have better understanding of law...or may be we don't like the decision so interpret it in different way....the same court would have been held in high esteem had the decision being reversed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Imran Khan said:


> *جو کتوں والی سرینا عیسی نے ججوں کے ساتھ کی ہے اگر کوئی وزیراعظم یا صرد بھی کرتا تو آج جیل میں پڑا ہوتا *


This woman has dual nationality. Qazi used her foreign accounts to launder money. Typical old moves. All corrupt hide their money in wife and children's accounts.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

HAIDER said:


> This woman has dual nationality. Qazi used her foreign accounts to launder money. Typical old moves. All corrupt hide here money in wife and children's accounts.


ajj to uski bhi halal jaidad nikal ayee jiski london to kya pakistan main bhi koi jaidad nhi thi

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## HAIDER

H!TchHiker said:


> So , SC majority judges are unable to interpret the law and our PDF members have better understanding of law...or may be we don't like the decision so interpret it in different way....the same court would have been held in high esteem had the decision being reversed ...


It is a simple case, provides all foreign financial transaction summary with a banking record. Which both fail to produce.


Imran Khan said:


> ajj to uski bhi halal jaidad nikal ayee jiski london to kya pakistan main bhi koi jaidad nhi thi


Sir ji ............... these elite are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo corrupt. Bureaucracy is the mother of all corruption.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mingle

All judges gave NRO to each other very simple this judgment shows not him but others also have offshore properties and accounts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dual Wielder

If Pakistan was a proper functioning country, these judges would be rotting in jail, how can You expect these b4stards to vet themselves.. this whole system our beloved establishment forged with their unholy spawn is rotten to the core.. there needs to a complete overhaul either by stick or a grass roots movement to force change in the judicial system, which in its current state exists solely to protect the wealthy criminals..

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## BATMAN

HAIDER said:


> This woman has dual nationality. Qazi used her foreign accounts to launder money. Typical old moves. All corrupt hide here money in wife and children's accounts.



Any one with western nationality found guilty of money laundering, will be immediately held by the local authorities.

However just for sake of argument... if it has not happened and Pakistan's ruling clergy has evidence of it, they shall take the case to western courts.


mingle said:


> All judges gave NRO to each other very simple this judgment shows not him but others also have offshore properties and accounts


Not all.... Ifti choodary was given NRO by Imran Khan, while evidence was against Ifit.


----------



## HRK

H!TchHiker said:


> So , SC majority judges are unable to interpret the law and our PDF members have better understanding of law...or may be we don't like the decision so interpret it in different way....the same court would have been held in high esteem had the decision being reversed ...


Its an open challenge to all those who support this judgement to produce a SINGLE CLAUSE OF LAW or CONSTITUTION of Pakistan, which exempt SC judge or his family from producing money trail of the suspected assets .....

Secondly IF people remember Head of the bench Omar Atta Bandiyal asked 3 question from Qazi Faez Issa which *he refused to answer in fact on record ADMITTED HIMSELF that If he answer these question it will open reference against him in Supreme Judicial Council*

Those same questions were forwarded to government lawyer after Faez Issa refusal but he was not even given chance to respond those question ..... _and rather to continue the proceedings they just announce the decision in the middle of the proceedings._

Records could be checked for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

HAIDER said:


> It is a simple case, provides a financial transaction summary with a banking record. Which both fail to produce.
> 
> Sir ji ............... these elite are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo corrupt. Bureaucracy is the mother of all corruption.


As I said it's for us or judges to decide about the merit of case ?


HRK said:


> Its an open challenge to all those who support this judgement to produce a SINGLE CLAUSE OF LAW or CONSTITUTION of Pakistan, which exempt SC judge or his family from producing money trail of the suspected assets .....
> 
> Secondly IF people remember Head of the bench Omar Atta Bandiyal asked 3 question from Qazi Faez Issa which *he refused to answer in fact on record ADMITTED HIMSELF that If he answer these question it will open reference against him in Supreme Judicial Council*
> 
> Those same questions were forwarded to government lawyer after Faez Issa refusal but he was not even given chance to respond those question ..... _and rather to continue the proceedings they just announce the decision in the middle of the proceedings._
> 
> Records could be checked for this.


Respected Judge Bandial can't forward or put any form of document to lawyer since he was not the complainant ..further he was one judge ...there were other 6 who disagree with . definitely collective wisdom of those 6 can't be subdue to only one ...
No body is claiming of exemption ...SC have dismiss this case void ab initio...people objecting this claiming to have better understanding of law then SC , a body to interpret law and constitution of pakistan ...


----------



## BATMAN

Irony is that Insaf party is in trouble getting served insaf.


----------



## Imran Khan

and then we cry why we are in FATF gray list

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Imran Khan said:


> and then we cry why we are in FATF gray list



Obviously because of Imran Khan and the people in his close circle... as in Zulfi Bukhari!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

BATMAN said:


> Obviously because of Imran Khan and the people in his close circle... as in Zulfi Bukhari!


ab ap ziadti ker rahy hain bhai  khuda ko hisab nhi dena kya ?


----------



## BATMAN

Imran Khan said:


> ab ap ziadti ker rahy hain bhai  khuda ko hisab nhi dena kya ?



Chalo Asim Bajwa karlo.


----------



## HRK

H!TchHiker said:


> Respected Judge Bandial can't forward or put any form of document to lawyer since he was not the complainant ..


it was the instruction to government lawyer to respond in argument about those 3 questions as it in authority of SC judge



H!TchHiker said:


> SC have dismiss this case void ab initio...


 On what legal ground when the existence and ownership of the properties were not only accepted but defended ... but Faez Esa and her wife refuse to provide the Money Trail to ANY INSTITUTION OF PAKISTAN INCLUDING SC .... 

so plz just quote* a single law or earlier precedence to support this **judgement*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Sharam magar tum ko nahi ati

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

BATMAN said:


> Chalo Asim Bajwa karlo.


or bhi hain dandi na mareen


----------



## H!TchHiker

HRK said:


> it was the instruction to government lawyer to respond in argument about those 3 questions as it in authority of SC judge
> 
> 
> On what legal ground when the existence and ownership of the properties were not only accepted but defended ... but Faez Esa and her wife refuse to provide the Money Trail to ANY INSTITUTION OF PAKISTAN INCLUDING SC ....
> 
> so plz just quote* a single law or earlier precedence to support this **judgement*


FIaz case didn't have to show anything nor court any point of time asked him...it was his wife who was in question ...
I believe we should wait for the detail judgement of the SC...


----------



## HRK

H!TchHiker said:


> FIaz case didn't have to show anything nor court any point of time asked him...it was his wife who was in question ...
> I believe we should wait for the detail judgement of the SC...


I think you are confusing here Faez Esa also submitted review petition other than the review petition of Serena Esa, the judgement on Faez Esa was announced as 5-5 split.

6-4 decision came against the review petition of Serena Esa in her favour.

Further properties were claimed by Sarena Esa but failed to provide evidences and trail of funds on all three accounts as per FBR report.

1- As per her first claim _she was only 50% owner of the properties_ but refuse to establish that

*how the rest of the amount for the purchase of properties were arrange .... ???*​​*And who is the co-owner of the properties .... ???*​
2- As her second claim she was 100% owner but transfer only half of the amount of required to purchase the properties so again failed to establish how the rest of the funds were arranged. 

3- As per case records *provided by Serena Esa herself*, she accepted the violation of Banking law by sending money for the purchase of property using Pakistani Banking channel when it was not even allowed during that time period. _*It was a an act of hiding the true purpose of remittance and act of deceiving the banking institutions.*_

4- It is because of this reason she herself while filling the remittance form wrote the purpose of remittance as Education of her children, for which remittances were form Pakistan allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

BATMAN said:


> Any one with western nationality found guilty of money laundering, will be immediately held by the local authorities.
> 
> However just for sake of argument... if it has not happened and Pakistan's ruling clergy has evidence of it, they shall take the case to western courts.
> 
> Not all.... Ifti choodary was given NRO by Imran Khan, while evidence was against Ifit.


No, if it's true then Nawaz Sharif and Shabaz's son did massive money laundering through TT, and non of them arrest. So, it shows there is no law to scrutinized if someone park ill-gotten money in these countries..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

H!TchHiker said:


> I believe we should wait for the detail judgement of the SC...


agreed ... but it will be a futile exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## mikkix

Congratz to Establishment about their tout faiz issa is released from all the cases, now future mission for faiz issa as planned by establishment will be.
-Dethrone pti and ik and blame goes to shareef and issa.
-all shareef cases will be close and blame goes to judiciary. 
-all so called bad journos like hamid mir, absar alam, najam sethi etc whom are covertly working for establishment will be labeled as good ones in the eyes of public through media.
A total deception.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hiraa

Imran Khan said:


> and then we cry why we are in FATF gray list


 Or in the current state of affairs. Sad really.


----------



## BATMAN

HAIDER said:


> No, if it's true then Nawaz Sharif and Shabaz's son did massive money laundering through TT, and non of them arrest. So, it shows there is no law to scrutinized if someone park ill-gotten money in these countries..



First of all TT allegations are usually leveled against Shebaz Sharif... Nawaz Sharif is convicted for not declaring salary from the company of his son, which he claim he never received.

While TT allegations are that Shebaz Sharif received money in Pakistan sent from abroad, which is not a crime in west to send money to some one. However Pakistan may choose to make legislation where remitter need to show proof of funds source.

You are also welcome to test western laws by opening an account and than transferring funds in that account.
Any way it's funny to imagine that money laundering is not controlled in west but in Pakistan... ironically Pakistan state under rule of IK is accused by international bodies of laundering money, yet you want us to believe your words and ignore the facts.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## mikkix

BATMAN said:


> First of all TT allegations are usually leveled against Shebaz Sharif... Nawaz Sharif is convicted for not declaring salary from the company of his son, which he claim he never received.
> 
> While TT allegations are that Shebaz Sharif received money in Pakistan sent from abroad, which is not a crime in west to send money to some one. However Pakistan may choose to make legislation where remitter need to show proof of funds source.
> 
> You are also welcome to test western laws by opening an account and than transferring funds in that account.
> Any way it's funny to imagine that money laundering is not controlled in west but in Pakistan... ironically Pakistan state under rule of IK is accused by international bodies of laundering money, yet you want us to believe your words and ignore the facts.


Mian day naray wajan ge. Jag bhai jag teri pug nu lag gaya dagh.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Respect4Respect01

it seems that Pakistani judicial system is working against the interest of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

Breaking news. Nawaz Sharif contacts Faez Isa. Both congratulate each other:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387519321556066321







Horus said:


> Posting a must read thread on the shocking disregard for the rule of law by Supreme Court. They clearly are complicit and deliberately failed to prosecute a corrupt judge. Because it would've opened a can of worms for all of them. This is a dark day in the judicial history of Pakistan when sectional interests won, the nation lost.
> 
> View attachment 738232
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387376120283111424





hasan59 said:


> ‏آج سپریم کورٹ کی کاروائی
> رسیدیں کہاں ہے فائز عیسی اور سرینا عیسی: سپریم کورٹ
> پہلے اپنی رسیدیں نکالو پھر ہم دیں گے: سرینا عیسی
> آپکو باعزت بری کیا جاتا ہے: سپریم کورٹ کا فیصلہ‏
> قاضی فائز عیسی پر جب ریفرنس دائر ہوا تھا۔تب اعتزاز احسن نے کاشف عباسی کےپروگرام میں کہا تھاکہ یہ سپریم کورٹ کبھی نہیں چاہئے گی کہ جسٹس فائز کا احتساب ہو کیوں کہ اگر یہ روایت چل پڑی تو پھر سب ججوں کا کچا چھٹا عوام کے سامنے آئے گا۔‏اور دیکھ لیں آج قاضی عیسی کے خلاف مقدمہ ختم ہو گیا۔
> ‏‎نہ منی ٹریل دی نہ کوئی حساب کتاب دیا۔۔صرف زبانی جمع خرچ سنایا۔جو ایف بی آر کمشنر کی رپورٹ تھی اسے بھی کیس کا حصہ نہیں بنایا! جس میں منی ٹریل موجود نہیں تھی۔۔وہ بھی معاف کردیا۔بیوی کے دو مختلف ناموں سے اکاونٹ ہیں! وہ بھی جائز قرار دیئے گئے۔۔
> بیوی اپنے بیان بدلتی رہی۔ پہلے کہتی جائداد کی 50 فیصد پیسے دیے پھر کہا 100 فیصد دیے!
> دنیا کا انوکھا فیصلہ۔۔۔ثبوت سارے ملزم کے خلاف تھے لیکن ملزم پھر بھی سرخرو ہوگیا۔۔👇😏🤚🙄😡👇🥺
> This is a historic judgment. This will give a carte blanch to Govt Servants to employ Wife as school teacher and get properties purchased by her in her children's name.





HAIDER said:


> After listening to Sadiq Jan's confrontation, Qazi's arrogant behavior shows a lot. But this judiciary is a pack of corrupts. All scot-free without giving their financial resources.
> 
> It is fact, Qazi challenges sitting judges who were hearing his case. It seems Qazi has some videos of the Supreme judge panels lol... A panel of 10 judges should volunteer and submit their financial records.





Imran Khan said:


> *جو کتوں والی سرینا عیسی نے ججوں کے ساتھ کی ہے اگر کوئی وزیراعظم یا صرد بھی کرتا تو آج جیل میں پڑا ہوتا *





H!TchHiker said:


> So , SC majority judges are unable to interpret the law and our PDF members have better understanding of law...or may be we don't like the decision so interpret it in different way....the same court would have been held in high esteem had the decision being reversed ...





mingle said:


> All judges gave NRO to each other very simple this judgment shows not him but others also have offshore properties and accounts





Dual Wielder said:


> If Pakistan was a proper functioning country, these judges would be rotting in jail, how can You expect these b4stards to vet themselves.. this whole system our beloved establishment forged with their unholy spawn is rotten to the core.. there needs to a complete overhaul either by stick or a grass roots movement to force change in the judicial system, which in its current state exists solely to protect the wealthy criminals..





HRK said:


> Its an open challenge to all those who support this judgement to produce a SINGLE CLAUSE OF LAW or CONSTITUTION of Pakistan, which exempt SC judge or his family from producing money trail of the suspected assets .....
> 
> Secondly IF people remember Head of the bench Omar Atta Bandiyal asked 3 question from Qazi Faez Issa which *he refused to answer in fact on record ADMITTED HIMSELF that If he answer these question it will open reference against him in Supreme Judicial Council*
> 
> Those same questions were forwarded to government lawyer after Faez Issa refusal but he was not even given chance to respond those question ..... _and rather to continue the proceedings they just announce the decision in the middle of the proceedings._
> 
> Records could be checked for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Justice Qazi Faez Isa's Remarks about Siddique Jaan






*Y S Gill*
1 day ago
Excellent! Siddique is just wonderful young man, a journalist who is objective, ethical and in-depth. He should be a role model for journalists, young and old. By the way your three-some team is doing great work. Youtuber journalist across the world and India should learn from your 'new media journalism' with a difference.





*Younas Chaudhry*
1 day ago
“ Long Live Judicially “ Nawaz Sharif was kicked out of “ Money Trail “ They rescued their “ Brother Judge “ Majority of “ Brothers “ fall in same category They played not only “ Qazi Sahib “but “ Saved “ themselves because indeed they “ One and only One “ God help Pakistan






*Javaid Ishaq*
1 day ago
اسلام علیکم صدیق جان صاحب اللّٰہ تعالیٰ آپ کو اس کرپٹ ( شیطان نما ) انسان کے شر سے محفوظ رکھے آمین ثم آمین

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

BATMAN said:


> Ruling clergy has a history of accusing people without evidence, where they eventually suffer humiliation in each of the case, it will not be wrong to state that they have proved them selves as humiliation proof.
> 
> Fact is, every day rise with new scandal involving corruption of ruling clergy. While, complicit and beneficiaries, fail to mention about loss of $billions Pakistan suffer on monthly basis, because of the criminal incompetence of ruling clergy, to say the least.
> 
> As per stats. current regime has hurt Pakistan most.... economically, socially, and as well hurt it's international perception.
> 
> As far Faiz Isa case is concerned, isn't he the same judge who issued verdict back in time, against the presently ruling party? From beginning, it appeared a usual case of vindication, which is characteristic of illegal ruling clergy.
> 
> What was the name of that IB chief, and what was the name of that FIA director who blew whistles on ruling clergy's role in using interior ministry in fabrication cases against critiques and honest civil servants.
> What was that case of heroin transportation by Rana Sanaulla and public swearing of interior minister, back than!
> 
> Long list of evidence against regime can be prepared, but can any one tell, who was sent behind bars, for abducting election commission officials in recent by elections of Daska? Have no doubt, all world have seen that and every embassy have documented it and don't be surprised when Pakistan slip further down on some international index, in next role out.
> Rest assure, it's just matter of time, when all these open and shut cases will be heard by courts.


I cant stop laughing at how dumb you arguements are..

Faiz Isa has properties upon asking the source of revenue each time he dodged the questions.. no proofs of income money trail were provided.. victimisation? Sure it is..

And we all know who hired ex FIA and IB cheifs and who their localities lie with.. as for Rana bacha bacha Punjab me janta he k he has his hands dirty in all illagal things from drugs to killings..

Laslty Daska incident happened same way as 2013 Haria incident but no one knows about that because in that PMLN was caught in this they were able to stir the pot and blame establishment..


BATMAN said:


> Ruling clergy has a history of accusing people without evidence, where they eventually suffer humiliation in each of the case, it will not be wrong to state that they have proved them selves as humiliation proof.
> 
> Fact is, every day rise with new scandal involving corruption of ruling clergy. While, complicit and beneficiaries, fail to mention about loss of $billions Pakistan suffer on monthly basis, because of the criminal incompetence of ruling clergy, to say the least.
> 
> As per stats. current regime has hurt Pakistan most.... economically, socially, and as well hurt it's international perception.
> 
> As far Faiz Isa case is concerned, isn't he the same judge who issued verdict back in time, against the presently ruling party? From beginning, it appeared a usual case of vindication, which is characteristic of illegal ruling clergy.
> 
> What was the name of that IB chief, and what was the name of that FIA director who blew whistles on ruling clergy's role in using interior ministry in fabrication cases against critiques and honest civil servants.
> What was that case of heroin transportation by Rana Sanaulla and public swearing of interior minister, back than!
> 
> Long list of evidence against regime can be prepared, but can any one tell, who was sent behind bars, for abducting election commission officials in recent by elections of Daska? Have no doubt, all world have seen that and every embassy have documented it and don't be surprised when Pakistan slip further down on some international index, in next role out.
> Rest assure, it's just matter of time, when all these open and shut cases will be heard by courts.


Btw would you defend Faiz Isa for his irresponsible behaviour towards Siddique Jan in Court room ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Last starfighter

The judiciary is owned and operated by the Mafia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

H!TchHiker said:


> So , SC majority judges are unable to interpret the law and our PDF members have better understanding of law...or may be we don't like the decision so interpret it in different way....the same court would have been held in high esteem had the decision being reversed ...


Bahi what was the law ? Where in law it is stated that if a person can not provide proof of income to back his expenses let him go ?


BATMAN said:


> Any one with western nationality found guilty of money laundering, will be immediately held by the local authorities.
> 
> However just for sake of argument... if it has not happened and Pakistan's ruling clergy has evidence of it, they shall take the case to western courts.


Lolx na mian raseeda kadia na mian de judge ne.. fir v patwari keh re ne will be immediately held by the local authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

BATMAN said:


> Chalo Asim Bajwa karlo.


What about him ? Why not ask your lifafe to actually provide proof of corruption instead of assuming that his rise in army was the reason behind Bajco which has 56+ investors (making it not a family business)

I am sure Noorani wouldn't be able to stir such sh*t himself which is why he was given scholarship to US journalistic studies (apparently violating the rules of age) he was there with an indian finance journalist and when he comes back that drama happens and before that Gobar Arya does a video regarding this.. 

For 1 second lets believe Asim Bajwa owned Bajco where are the proofs linking his success and the Bajco success ? As far as I know its managed by his brothers not him and he has no direct shares only his wife had 16% shares either in whole company or one of sub companies...

And Bajco ki success is not even that big 20 years and 150 pizza shops ? 🤔

Shoukat Dahani made 1100 in 50 years... compare both of em yourself..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dual Wielder

Norwegian said:


> Breaking news. Nawaz Sharif contacts Faez Isa. Both congratulate each other:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387519321556066321
> View attachment 738341



By the looks of it we're probably heading down for martial law at best by post mid 2023 that's if the country doesn't disintegrate first into a civil war, Pakistan cannot sustain itself if these b4stards return to power.. its barely functioning now albeit huge sacrifices on national interests most prominently being Kashmir, nicely played Bajwa et al.. next will be forced to give up our nukes for the next bail out/ avoid being indiscriminately sanctioned, else be condemned to eat grass.. as we must continue to entertain the lifestyles of our establishments laadleh.. treacherous pr1cks

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## firestorm77

Horus said:


> Posting a must read thread on the shocking disregard for the rule of law by Supreme Court. They clearly are complicit and deliberately failed to prosecute a corrupt judge. Because it would've opened a can of worms for all of them. This is a dark day in the judicial history of Pakistan when sectional interests won, the nation lost.
> 
> View attachment 738232
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387376120283111424




ISI's media cell working here to defame an honourable judge but the truth has come out.

Horus, keep spouting lies in Ramadhan. 👍

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Norwegian

firestorm77 said:


> honourable judge


What's honor in not answering 3 money trail related questions asked in SC?


Dual Wielder said:


> By the looks of it we're probably heading for a martial law at best by post mid 2023 that's if the country doesn't disintegrate first into a civil war, Pakistan cannot sustain itself if these b4stards return to power.. its barely functioning now albeit huge sacrifices on national interests most prominently being Kashmir, nicely played Bajwa et al.. next will be forced to give up our nukes for the next bail out/ avoid being indiscriminately sanctioned, else be condemned to eat grass.. as we must continue to entertain the lifestyles of our establishments laadleh.. treacherous pr1cks


Faez Isa is not interested in becoming chief justice. He wants to become Iftikhar Chaudhry 2.0

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Norwegian

firestorm77 said:


> Grasping at straws? We all know there was no merit for the case to begin with?


There was no merit for the case against your donkey Nawaz Sharif as well. Panama Leaks was grand conspiracy hatched by establishment.


firestorm77 said:


> Where is the money trail for your daddy papa johns and rest of the corrupt army?


Exactly. Where is the money trail for your favorite corrupt judge Faez Isa who closed your donkey leader Nawaz Sharifs Hudaibiya Paper Mills corruption case.


----------



## Dual Wielder

Norwegian said:


> What's honor in not answering 3 money trail related questions asked in SC?
> 
> Faez Isa is not interested in becoming chief justice. He wants to become Iftikhar Chaudhry 2.0



Why? it's obvious they have a monopoly on the so called judicial system..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## firestorm77

Norwegian said:


> There was no merit for the case against your donkey Nawaz Sharif as well. Panama Leaks was grand conspiracy hatched by establishment.
> 
> Exactly. Where is the money trail for your favorite corrupt judge Faez Isa who closed your donkey leader Nawaz Sharifs Hudaibiya Paper Mills corruption case.


Is this worthless, ad hominem reply day?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Dual Wielder said:


> Why? it's obvious they have a monopoly on the so called judicial system..


Faez Isa plan is to become Chief Justice Pakistan and then give judicial NRO to Nawaz Sharif and rest of the corrupt lot in the name of protecting democracy. This is exactly what Iftikhar Chaudhry did after he got reinstated by Zardari.


firestorm77 said:


> Is this worthless, ad hominem reply day?


Where is the money trail for London properties of your favorite judge Faez Isa?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gangsta_rap

wehres the establishment when you need it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

HRK said:


> I think you are confusing here Faez Esa also submitted review petition other than the review petition of Serena Esa, the judgement on Faez Esa was announced as 5-5 split.
> 
> 6-4 decision came against the review petition of Serena Esa in her favour.
> 
> Further properties were claimed by Sarena Esa but failed to provide evidences and trail of funds on all three accounts as per FBR report.
> 
> 1- As per her first claim _she was only 50% owner of the properties_ but refuse to establish that
> 
> *how the rest of the amount for the purchase of properties were arrange .... ???*​​*And who is the co-owner of the properties .... ???*​
> 2- As her second claim she was 100% owner but transfer only half of the amount of required to purchase the properties so again failed to establish how the rest of the funds were arranged.
> 
> 3- As per case records *provided by Serena Esa herself*, she accepted the violation of Banking law by sending money for the purchase of property using Pakistani Banking channel when it was not even allowed during that time period. _*It was a an act of hiding the true purpose of remittance and act of deceiving the banking institutions.*_
> 
> 4- It is because of this reason she herself while filling the remittance form wrote the purpose of remittance as Education of her children, for which remittances were form Pakistan allowed.


I believe you are pointing towards FBR report ...the report is not discuss in court of law and those youtuber having record of it is illegal...under income tax ordinance one can't without consent disclose the tax return of a person...
Also supreme court has declared all FBR proceedings null and void..

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dual Wielder

Norwegian said:


> Faez Isa plan is to become Chief Justice Pakistan and then give judicial NRO to Nawaz Sharif and rest of the corrupt lot on the name of protecting democracy. This is exactly what Iftikhar Chaudhry did after he got reinstated by Zardari.



Last time You said his chances are next to nothing, but now i think it's safe to assume he will be the next chief justice correct?

Also does the GOP have any tools in its arsenal that can challenge these treacherous decisions the prostitute courts are making? surely there must be a mechanism in place for some type of accountability..?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Dual Wielder said:


> Last time You said his chances are next to nothing, but now i think it's safe to assume his will be the next chief justice correct?
> 
> Also does the GOP have any tools in its arsenal that can challenge these treacherous decisions the prostitute courts are making? surely there must be a mechanism in place for some type of accountability..?


Judiciary is independent of the govt and parliament. This is how three pillars of state are modeled in constitution. To fix things up you must change the constitution or better make a new one. According to court reporter Siddique Jan who has been covering court proceedings daily since the Panama Case, there is zero hope for any betterment in the judiciary. Our best chances are to setup up an alternative system.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Dual Wielder

Norwegian said:


> Judiciary is independent of the govt and parliament. This is how three pillars of state are modeled in constitution. To fix things up you must change the constitution or better make a new one. According to court reporter Siddique Jan who has been covering court proceedings daily since the Panama Case, there is zero hope for any betterment in the judiciary. Our best chances are to setup up an alternative system.



Yes, but the GOP has majority in a joint session, they should at least be able remove any grey areas that would typically be used to favor criminals.. by making it [law] clear as possible.. or is this itself be pointless since it's up to the judges to interpret the laws how they see fit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

TheSnakeEatingMarkhur said:


> Bahi what was the law ? Where in law it is stated that if a person can not provide proof of income to back his expenses let him go ?
> 
> Lolx na mian raseeda kadia na mian de judge ne.. fir v patwari keh re ne will be immediately held by the local authorities.


That's what I am saying ...isn't SC better to evaluate whether a law has been broken or not ?


Norwegian said:


> Breaking news. Nawaz Sharif contacts Faez Isa. Both congratulate each other:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387519321556066321
> View attachment 738341


It's a mere speculation of one party worker...we will come to know if there is anything official ...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Dual Wielder said:


> Yes, but the GOP has majority in a joint session, they should be at least be able remove any grey areas that would typically be used to favor criminals.. by making it clear as possible.. or is this itself be pointless since it's up to the judges to interpret the laws how they see fit?


It's not that simple. There is no grey area in NAB law. All corruption cases are to be decided in 30 days. In reality 1200 corruption cases are pending dating back to 2002! Law is not at fault here but entire judicial system. There is a backlog of tens of thousands of cases in each court. Justice delayed is justice denied. When judges are no longer interested in delivering justice, then no new laws can change anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## H!TchHiker

HRK said:


> agreed ... but it will be a futile exercise


Let's us wait ...we need to know what judges have thought about on this case...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Norwegian

H!TchHiker said:


> Let's us wait ...we need to know what judges have thought about on this case...


3 out of 7 judges who ruled of sending this case to FBR and then to SJC, took a sudden U turn and now made all FBR reports illegal which came into being by SC order! How are they going to justify this U turn? It's like sentencing someone to death and then take a U turn after death sentence has happened 🤣🤣🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H!TchHiker

Norwegian said:


> 3 out of 7 judges who ruled of sending this case to FBR and then to SJC, took a sudden U turn and now made all FBR reports illegal which came into being by SC order! How are they going to justify this U turn?


Nothing ..they just rectify previous decision in light of arguments being presented and overlooked before...SC can't order or initiate inquiry when reference was dismissed...that's what hamid khan pointed out ..

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Goritoes

only happen in Pakistan, justice like Faez will not even grant entry into local courts of US let alone become a Judge.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

H!TchHiker said:


> SC can't order or initiate inquiry when reference was dismissed...that's what hamid khan pointed out ..


Meaning SC judges took a major U turn on their previous majority judgement. Review of a judgment has a very minor scope. What SC did now set a new precedent that entire judgement can be overturned by the same court and bench in review 🤣🤣🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

H!TchHiker said:


> Also supreme court has declared all FBR proceedings null and void..


Same as Hudabia Paper Mill case was *dismissed *by Faez Esa himself while it was providing complete trail of money laundering of Sharif Family .....


H!TchHiker said:


> the report is not discuss in court of law and those youtuber having record of it is illegal


Bhai you again confusing report of Chairmain of FBR which was submitted to Supreme Judicial Council, the initial finding of the enquiry *which was submitted by Serena Esa herself *in her reply is open document and was part of the record of the this case.


H!TchHiker said:


> under income tax ordinance one can't without consent disclose the tax return of a person


Was it a disclosure of Tax Returns .... ???

OR

Report about the enquiry of difference between the declared income and assets as well the sources of income and assets .... ???

You decide ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*What is the Government thinking about Qazi Faez Isa case's Verdict? 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

H!TchHiker said:


> That's what I am saying ...isn't SC better to evaluate whether a law has been broken or not ?
> 
> It's a mere speculation of one party worker...we will come to know if there is anything official ...


Funnily in this case the case was thrown out just because it went to Ministry of Justice and they ordered the NAB and FBR to do investigation instead of Court 😆 

As for Faiz Isa he has not proven to be innocent as he has not provided money trial despite several demands.. secondly he had not declared the joint account in his assets and lastly the money 700k pounds sent to UK are written off as children expanses...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

*سنتا جا اور سر دھنتا جا*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Corruption Perpetrators get Protection License
Justice Qazi Faez Isa Case Verdict*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Isnt this offensive to Pakistani Hindus?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun




----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Once Pak becomes free these bastards should be the first to be sent to the gallows...

If seven Satans die a corrupt politician is born...

If seven corrupt politicians die a corrupt bureaucrat is born...

If seven corrupt bureaucrats die a corrupt judge is born...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blacklight

*‘Darlings of the court’*
May 9, 2021 

JUSTICE Faez Isa has won. His review petition challenging the directions given to the FBR to probe his family by the full bench of the Supreme Court has been accepted. It is a “triumph for the rule of law and constitutionalism” according to this paper.

However, this ‘triumph’ barely avoided the abyss en route to the finish line. Let us gaze into the abyss to see why it gazes back. “This is too much … it is sheer bullying,” Justice Baqar reportedly exclaimed in exasperation before leaving the court on April 22, causing a 10-minute adjournment in the proceedings. How did the hearing get so heated?

Things first took an unprecedented turn when Justice Isa applied to the apex court for televised hearings of his review application. He argued that his position was being misrepresented to the people, who deserved to hear his stance without adulteration. In terms of global practice, audio recordings of the US supreme court proceedings are available online. Right before Covid struck, the audio of the successful challenge to Boris Johnson’s dissolution of parliament ahead of the Brexit vote was aired live from the UK’s supreme court.

Whilst the public has a right to see the wheels of justice in motion, court recordings also assist in improving the delivery of justice itself. The world has moved to a point where the process of judicial determination is increasingly digitised and hence on record. It is like an algebra exam. There are marks for getting the right answer. But there are separate marks for showing how you reached the answer. Not only is it necessary to get to the right destination, but also to take the right route to it. Further, when you are on record, you are more accountable and less arbitrary. It is human nature. And when you are on record, there can be objective determination of your conduct.

_The public deserves to see and learn from the process by which Justice Isa won after having nearly lost._

Justice Isa’s application for a televised hearing was dismissed 6-4. The dissenting judges ordered that his trial was of public interest and must be made available to the public by any means necessary. The majority dismissed his application whilst accepting the right of the public to be informed of matters of public importance, but left the ‘details and modalities’ to be decided by the Supreme Court administration.

All 10 judges agreed with Justice Isa’s central premise: the public had a right to witness trials of public importance first-hand. His trial continued without being broadcast.

He was repeatedly asked by the bench to keep his submissions brief, most notably by Justice Baqar. Then the government was allowed to present its arguments, even though they had not even petitioned for a review. Although in the June 2020 order all 10 judges had rubbished the government reference, the government’s lawyer presented arguments to support it. In doing so, the counsel was reported to be reading in detail from past judgements, rather than limiting his submissions to the relevant paragraphs and summarising as per practice. When Justice Baqar asked him to hurry up, another member of the bench told him to continue at his desired pace as this wasn’t “a race being run”. This is when Justice Baqar exited in exasperation.

There was, however, a race involved here. Justice Manzoor Malik was retiring at the end of the month, after which the bench would lose its weight and balance. It was for this retirement that the government lawyer was being accused by lawyers of delaying the process, by arguing extensively and even irrelevantly. Once the bench was weakened, the government could have continued its two-year fishing expedition for evidence it never had when it first besmirched Justice Isa’s name.

One of judges had repeatedly asked for the report filed in pursuance of the reference sent by the Supreme Court to the FBR to be made part of the review. Justice Isa argued that the FBR report is a task the court had given to the executive in error, which he was out to prove. If he were to respond to the report and address its contents, he would effectively be accepting the FBR’s right to probe him and the apex court’s June 2020 direction regarding the same. To him, the FBR investigation was the fruit of a poisoned tree and to respond would render his review redundant.

Reviews, by definition, are confined to any errors present in the orders themselves, hence no new or subsequent events can be put on record. This usually inhibits the applicant’s ability to prove an error. Here, extraordinarily, the applicant was arguing that a subsequent event cannot be made part of the hearing, whilst the court was allowing for it to be made part of the record by the government which had never filed for review in the first place. It was truly unprecedented.

Justice Isa called the government lawyer’s long-drawn-out reading of the law an attempt at filibustering his review.

But filibustering happens where someone is exercising the right of audience. Filibusters occur in public. They are intended for show, so that the visuals of a single individual hampering the executive juggernaut can be witnessed by all — akin to a hippie chaining himself to a tree, stalling the chainsaw cranes. They are used against the inevitability of power, to forestall a likely outcome.

Here, the filibustering was not against Justice Isa’s right to a review, but against the court itself — to hamper its ability to adjudicate. Audi alteram partem allows one to reach the podium to present one’s case, it does not allow one to stand and deliver deliberate rubbish once there. Yet it went on.

When the bench returned from its break after Justice Baqar’s exclamation, Justice Bandial remarked that Maqbool Baqar was the ‘darling of the bench’.

The government’s lawyer continued reading, pausing at one point to apologise to the court as he had just narrated the wrong judgement. The order allowing the reviews came later in the day once he was finally finished.

The public deserves to see and learn from the process by which Justice Isa won after having nearly lost. It can then decide for itself whether Justice Baqar was actually the court’s darling, or an annoying spanner in the works of a grand bemedalled affair.

A few days before the June 2020 order, Justice Baqar had reminded us that an elected government was once removed for spying on judges. Whilst they are not hippies, the government’s wait for the detailed judgement must now feel like being chained to a tree.

_The writer is a lawyer._


----------



## newb3e

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Once Pak becomes free these bastards should be the first to be sent to the gallows...
> 
> If seven Satans die a corrupt politician is born...
> 
> If seven corrupt politicians die a corrupt bureaucrat is born...
> 
> If seven corrupt bureaucrats die a corrupt judge is born...


Pakistan will never be free if Pakistanis dont free their minds and stop worshiping these elite idols! they are mere tools of Army Inc who they use to control population! Army incs corruption fauji greed is the biggest issue in Pakistan!


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

newb3e said:


> Pakistan will never be free if Pakistanis dont free their minds and stop worshiping these elite idols! they are mere tools of Army Inc who they use to control population! Army incs corruption fauji greed is the biggest issue in Pakistan!


Strangely, Pak was created by the “elitist” Muslim leaders! If it were up to the “commoners” like Fazlul Haks or Abdullahs or Gaffar Khans, or Azads, they would have sold all the sub-continental Muslims to the Hindus for a mere penny.....

No wonder Jinnah proclaimed about Fazlul Hak: the blood of Mir Jafar is flowing through his veins!! Mujibs, Bhuttos, Zardaris, Sherifs etc. have been proving him right 24/7......

Pak has been saved for her Ordu even with having all the follies and failures! BD has no Ordu; hence, she is by the Hindus, of the Hindus and for the Hindus.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Strangely, Pak was created by the “elitist” Muslim leaders! If it were up to the “commoners” like Fazlul Haks or Abdullahs or Gaffar Khans, or Azads, they would have sold all the sub-continental Muslims to the Hindus for a mere penny.....
> 
> No wonder Jinnah proclaimed about Fazlul Hak: the blood of Mir Jafar is flowing through his veins!! Mujibs, Bhuttos, Zardaris, Sherifs etc. have been proving him right 24/7......
> 
> Pak has been saved for her Ordu even with having all the follies and failures! BD has no Ordu; hence, she is by the Hindus, of the Hindus and for the Hindus.....


and will be destroyed by elites! 

its sad to see so many sacrifices wasted for few acres of lands and road contracts!

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Iftikhar Chodary case was fought by same party who is now complaining.
Hypocrites.


----------



## Paul2

BATMAN said:


> Iftikhar Chodary case was fought by same party who is now complaining.
> Hypocrites.


Wasn't the reference against this guy filed by Waqar Seth, the judge who sentenced Musharaf?


----------



## BATMAN

Paul2 said:


> Wasn't the reference against this guy filed by Waqar Seth, the judge who sentenced Musharaf?


Which guy?


----------



## Paul2

BATMAN said:


> Which guy?


Faez Isa


----------



## Genghis khan1

Hakikat ve Hikmet said:


> Strangely, Pak was created by the “elitist” Muslim leaders! If it were up to the “commoners” like Fazlul Haks or Abdullahs or Gaffar Khans, or Azads, they would have sold all the sub-continental Muslims to the Hindus for a mere penny.....
> 
> No wonder Jinnah proclaimed about Fazlul Hak: the blood of Mir Jafar is flowing through his veins!! Mujibs, Bhuttos, Zardaris, Sherifs etc. have been proving him right 24/7......
> 
> Pak has been saved for her Ordu even with having all the follies and failures! BD has no Ordu; hence, she is by the Hindus, of the Hindus and for the Hindus.....


Common man think of short term gain. For him his quick gain is desirable and enough to fulfill his desires. It’s the common man in Pakistan that is doing corruption on every level. These politicians and judges were common man not to long ago.


newb3e said:


> Pakistan will never be free if Pakistanis dont free their minds and stop worshiping these elite idols! they are mere tools of Army Inc who they use to control population! Army incs corruption fauji greed is the biggest issue in Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

Establishment's judge is unleash now. This guy will kick IK out of PM house and release shareef family.


----------



## HAIDER




----------



## Enigma SIG

Musharraf par lanat ho instead of initiating the great purge decided on a whim to give NRO.
Now we are witnessing the malaoun tree give its fruits.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Thorough Pro

always wins







Horus said:


> Posting a must read thread on the shocking disregard for the rule of law by Supreme Court. They clearly are complicit and deliberately failed to prosecute a corrupt judge. Because it would've opened a can of worms for all of them. This is a dark day in the judicial history of Pakistan when sectional interests won, the nation lost.
> 
> View attachment 738232
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387376120283111424


----------



## mingle

I hope whole 17 judges will listen this QFI shouldn't let go he must answer his unexplained wealth


----------



## ghazi52

*Time to move on*

Editorial
Published May 28, 2021
 

THE government has attempted to file a petition in the Supreme Court, invoking an unheard of legal remedy, to challenge the apex court’s judgement on the review petition in the Justice Qazi Faez Isa case. Now the petition, filed under the term ‘curative review petition’ has been returned by the Supreme Court registrar office on the grounds that a second review petition could not be filed to challenge a decision that had come on a review petition.

This petition was moved on behalf of the federation but the attorney general has distanced himself from the pleas saying he was not in the picture. A spokesman of the law ministry, however, said the petition would be filed again after addressing the registrar office’s objections.

Senior lawyers have also opined that such a petition does not hold much legal weight once the Supreme Court has already issued a judgement on the review petition of Justice Isa. It is therefore surprising that the government is insisting on pursuing the matter against Justice Isa when the court has clearly stated that the case built by the government against him has no legal standing.

Since the court took up the case almost every aspect of the allegations against him have been dissected threadbare and every feasible piece of evidence has been examined in great detail. Justice Isa and his wife have presented whatever paper trail was required of them while the government’s legal team also got full opportunity to build a case against the judge.

These exhaustive proceedings have finally led to a decision in Justice Isa’s review petition by a 10-member bench. The judgement clearly exonerates the judge of all charges. This should be the end of the matter, not just because it brings to a close the legal process, but also due to the fact that it has exacted a heavy cost on the institution of the judiciary itself.

It is heartening that the highest court in the land opened itself up for accountability, but now that the decision is final, the sad chapter should stand closed.

This is why it is inadvisable for the government to rake up the matter. The move smacks of desperation, whereas it is now time for acceptance. The government should let the matter rest and move on. No one benefits if the judiciary is dragged back into a public controversy that has run its legal course.

_Published in Dawn, May 28th, 2021_


----------

